# Any opinions on TBILISI state medical university?



## mpuluks (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi, 
Im plannin 2 join tbilisi state med school, nd i was hopin if ny of u could tel me as to how well recognized this place is. Or if there are better places than this to go do medicine. I chose this place since its quite cheap and my parents wil b abl 2 afford it. 
Please do tell me any info you have about this med school.

Thank you,
Madhsi!!:happy:


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

*Read the forum rules, or your posts will be deleted. Thanks.
*


----------

